# DNS - IP adresse nicht anzeigen?



## PowerCheat (21. August 2008)

Hallo, wie ist es möglich das man wenn man eine DNS abfrage macht nicht die IP adresse des Servers findet?

Habe bei einigen Domains festgestellt das dort keine IP angegeben wurde.


```
; <<>> DiG 9.2.4 <<>> -t ANY axxxm.de
;; global options: printcmd
;; Got answer:
;; ->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: NOERROR, id: 29945
;; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 4, AUTHORITY: 4, ADDITIONAL: 4

;; QUESTION SECTION:
;axxxm.de. IN ANY

;; ANSWER SECTION:
axxxm.de. 55158 IN NS dns3-ewetel.uni-oldenburg.de.
axxxm.de. 55158 IN NS ns0.ewetel.de.
axxxm.de. 55158 IN NS ns1.ewetel.de.
axxxm.de. 55158 IN NS ns2.ewetel.de.

;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
axxxm.de. 55158 IN NS ns0.ewetel.de.
axxxm.de. 55158 IN NS ns1.ewetel.de.
axxxm.de. 55158 IN NS ns2.ewetel.de.
axxxm.de. 55158 IN NS dns3-ewetel.uni-oldenburg.de.

;; ADDITIONAL SECTION:
ns0.ewetel.de. 31234 IN A 212.6.122.60
ns1.ewetel.de. 31234 IN A 212.6.108.130
ns2.ewetel.de. 31234 IN A 212.6.108.131
dns3-ewetel.uni-oldenburg.de. 31234 IN A 134.106.61.29

;; Query time: 2 msec
;; SERVER: 70.84.160.11#53(70.84.160.11)
;; WHEN: Thu Aug 21 06:04:29 2008
;; MSG SIZE rcvd: 257
```

kann ich das auch erreichen? Das man die IP meines Servers nicht findet?


----------



## OnlyFoo (23. August 2008)

So eine Domain kannst du mir mal zeigen.

DNS ist ein Protokoll zum auflösen eines Namens in eine IP-Adresse, damit eine verbindung zu dem entsprechenden Computer hergestellt werden kann... Um eine Verbindung herzustellen braucht man aber zwingend die IP Adresse des Ziels.. Damit du sie dir aber nicht merken musst, gibts DNS.  72.14.221.104 ist auch weniger aussagekräftig als google.de, oder?
Also Kurz: nicht möglich


----------



## Security (23. August 2008)

Kann mich da nur anschliessen, man kann keine TLD haben ohne eine IPauflösung.
Wenn doch geht bei der ICANN irgendwas schief 

Du wirst wohl niemanden ohne IP-Addr. finden in dem was wir als Internet kennen, denn es baut im wesentlichen auf dem Codierungsprotokoll TCP/IP auf.


----------



## PowerCheat (26. August 2008)

okay, habe jetzt festgestellt das die domain ohne www. keine IP hat nur mit www.

Alles klar also weiß ich nun das man es nicht verschleiern kann...

Dadurch wäre es mal cool geworden die ddos attaken zu entgehen... naja egal. Muss ich halt weiter auf mein load balance setzen.


----------



## OnlyFoo (26. August 2008)

Nochmal: es gibt keine Domain ohne IP... ob mit www. oder ohne ist da vollkommen egal.
Vielleicht verwechelst du das mit aliasen... eine Domain kann ein Alias für eine andere Domain sein, aber dann hat die Alias-Domain natürlich ne IP (oder ist wieder ein Alias, geht das?)
Beispiel http://www.uni-kiel.de:

```
olli@desktop:~$ host www.uni-kiel.de
www.uni-kiel.de is an alias for webcl2.rz.uni-kiel.de.
webcl2.rz.uni-kiel.de has address 134.245.12.21
```


----------



## Navy (26. August 2008)

PowerCheat hat gesagt.:


> Dadurch wäre es mal cool geworden die ddos attaken zu entgehen... naja egal. Muss ich halt weiter auf mein load balance setzen.



Du kannst Dich nicht effektiv gegen einen DDOS schützen wenn Du erreichbar sein willst, egal was Du machst. Das kann nur Dein Provider.

Was Du machen kannst, ist Deine Server gegen einen solchen Angriff abzusichern, damit keine Löcher ins System gerissen werden können.


----------



## Security (26. August 2008)

Frag mich eh was man wichtiges auf seinem Server haben muss, um ständig Probleme mit DDoS-Attaken zu haben.

Kommt ja nicht grade jeden Tag vor.

Wirklich Sinnig ist es nur, den Service ganz vom Netz zu nehmen. Ist zwar doof, aber so kann man dem eigentlichen Angriff aus dem Weg gehen.


----------



## Laudian (26. August 2008)

^^ Die sicherste Methode ist halt immernoch, nicht mit dem Inet verbinden ... genauso wie es am sichersten ist nicht aus dem Haus zu gehen, wenn man nicht von nem Auto angefahren zu werden, auch wenn da die Wahrscheinlichkeit auch eher gering ist ... 

Dann gilt aber wieder das gleiche, statistisch geschehen die meisten Unfaelle zuhause (Stichwort Leitern, "Bananenschalen" etc) ... im PC sinds dann so Sachen wie defekte Konfigurationsdateien, verhunzte Scripte etc ...  

Die absolute Sicherheit gibt es nicht, man kanns nur dem Rest der Welt so schwer wie moeglich machen, etwas boesartiges zu unternehmen ...


----------

